

Ask HN: How can I get Swag from Startups? - techidse

	Hello HN,
I&#x27;m a college student from India. Is there a way to get swag from start ups or other companies to wear College. I&#x27;m in not the best financial conditions. So, I would appreciate if anyone helps me. I will tweet my picture with the swag when received :) Thanks
======
vrikis
I remember really wanting stickers from Digg, Twitter, etc. back in 2007. I
sent out a bunch of emails saying that I was at university and wanted to
promote their cool sites with stickers on my laptop (I thought I'd be cool and
have a bunch of tech stickers all over my laptop) and I did get a response
from them all, most sent me free stuff. T-shirts? Never tried, but that's
quite a bit more costly... Really depends I guess, but I wouldn't count on a
formula that'll work every time..

~~~
techidse
Thanks vrikis. I will indeed promote them, thanks for your help :)

------
dcardtricktutor
Hey I could hook you up with some of Swag related to playing cards. Checkout
my videos on youtube, I do giveaways everyweek. Maybe I could ship you one
tshirt or two. Shoot me an email dcardtricktutor@gmail.com

